# Breeding Pancake Tortoises



## sean90 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi 
My college have a group of Pancake tortoise, the female is laying eggs but they are having no joy with hatchlings.
Wondering if anyone had any helpful tips I could pass on


----------



## bfmorris (Mar 15, 2012)

sean90 said:


> Hi
> My college have a group of Pancake tortoise, the female is laying eggs but they are having no joy with hatchlings.
> Wondering if anyone had any helpful tips I could pass on



The eggs prefer rather dry incubation substrate. Begin at cooler temps, down in the mid seventies, and watch for blood supply to develop then temps can be edged up to the low eighties.


----------

